# BASS KEEPS TURNING OFF



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ALRITE I GOT A 12INCH KICKER WITH A 1200 WATT CAUSE I DONT WANNA BE TO LOUD SINCE IM JUICING MY LINCOLN BUT MY BASS TURNS OFF SOMETIMES AND MY BROTHER THINKS IT CAUSE ITS BRIDGED BUT IM ALSO RUNNING IT OFF MY CARS BATTERY NO EXTRA BATTERY.WHAT DO YALL THINK THE PROBLEM IS.AINT REALLY A STEREO GUY :biggrin:


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

are the subs DVC or SVC and what ohm load are they? What kinda amp you runnin?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poetic_mexican_@Mar 26 2008, 04:04 PM~10261768
> *are the subs DVC or SVC and what ohm load are they?  What kinda amp you runnin?
> *


and what ohm load puts out the most RMS on The amp?? 1 ohm 2 ohm 4 ohm 8 ohm?? How many Channels And How Do You Got It Wired ??


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)

amp is heating up

buy something bigger


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah most likely the amp gets hot... mine used to act weird to.. it would only shut off on certain songs.. :uh:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 26 2008, 04:40 PM~10261613
> *ALRITE I GOT A 12INCH KICKER WITH A 1200 WATT CAUSE I DONT WANNA BE TO LOUD SINCE IM JUICING MY LINCOLN BUT MY BASS TURNS OFF SOMETIMES AND MY BROTHER THINKS IT CAUSE ITS BRIDGED BUT IM ALSO RUNNING IT OFF MY CARS BATTERY NO EXTRA BATTERY.WHAT DO YALL THINK THE PROBLEM IS.AINT REALLY A STEREO GUY :biggrin:
> *


recreate the problem in the front of your house where you can investigate. When the bass cuts off, check to se if your amplifier went into protect (normally an L.E.D. that comes on that normally isnt on).. If your amp is going into protect, it could be for a couple reasons..

1) check your sub wiring.. maybe you have the subs wired at an ohm it cannot handle so its going into protect. If thats the case, rewire the subs so that the ohm load is within the stability of the amplifier. 

2) check the speaker wire that runs from the amp to the subs... If there's a pinch in the speaker wire and its against a piece of metal in the car, it will end up shortening out, and heating up the amp which sends it into protect mode.. You just have to replace the wiring.

3)check your voltage. Your electrical system probably isnt enough for the amplifier and the amplifier has a low voltage protect. so that means if the voltage its getting dips pass a certain level, the amp will send itself into protect before it fries something...


good luck


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACAN_@Mar 26 2008, 07:23 PM~10263725
> *amp is heating up
> 
> buy something bigger
> *


the amp is 1500 watts just like the speaker


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Do you have a DMM? I'd check the voltage you're giving the amp and the resistance.


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10269178
> *the amp is 1500 watts just like the speaker
> *


but how are they hooked up and what kind of am is it? you need to supply more information


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a similar problem when i was a noobie to car audio and it turned out to be the ground...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 27 2008, 03:02 PM~10269178
> *the amp is 1500 watts just like the speaker
> *


did you do any of the things i posted?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 28 2008, 01:25 PM~10276607
> *did you do any of the things i posted?
> *


sporty, why have i always heard that when an amp goes into protect, its garbage. like afriend of mines amp went into protect right outta the box, we took it bak and they gave him a new one.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 28 2008, 12:48 PM~10276782
> *sporty, why have i always heard that when an amp goes into protect, its garbage. like afriend of mines amp went into protect right outta the box, we took it bak and they gave him a new one.
> *



guess you've been hearing wrong bro. If you look in your manual, they'll tell you all the reasons your amp might go into protect and what to do in the event that it does... For the most part, the amp goes into protect due to installer/user error. 

and sometimes the amp is just crappy and can't take it


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 28 2008, 10:25 AM~10276607
> *did you do any of the things i posted?
> *


I HAVENT FUCKED WITH CAUSE I AINT A BIG AUDIO GUY

MY BRO AND FRIEND PUT EVERYTHING IN ILL ASK HIM TONITE SEE WHAT HE SAYS


----------



## MICHOACAN (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10269178
> *the amp is 1500 watts just like the speaker
> *


*
depends what amp it is *


----------

